# Custody transfer metering system



## Engineer Ghaith (23 أكتوبر 2010)

* تم استكمال نصب منظومة عدادات تحاسب مالي **CUSTODY TRANSFER METERING SYSTEM في ميناء البصرة لتصدير النفط الخام من قبل شركة PARSONS الامريكية ضمن عقدها مع وزارة الدفاع الامريكية / ادارة منطقة الخليج / GRD وذلك تحت اشراف شركة نفط الجنوب *
​ *تعتبر هذه المنظومة من المنظومات الحديثة المستخدمة لاغراض التحاسب المالي و انها مطابقة للمواصفات و المعايير العالمية المستخدمة لقياسات النفط و منتوجاته مثل معهد البترول الامريكي **API و نظام القياس الوطني الجديد NATIONAL METERING CODE ** الذي أعدته وزارة النفط العراقية بالتعاون مع خبراء عالميين في مجال القياس لغرض توحيد طرق القياس المستخدمة ف شركات القطاع النفط كافة و مدى مطابقتها مع طرق القياسات و المعايير العالمية. *​ 
*تتكون هذه المنظومة من: *​ 

*عدادات جريان توربينية TURBINE FLOW METERS من نوع DANIEL 1500 SERIES بعدد (24) عداد (12 عداد لكل منصة) مع كافة ملحقاتها من المرشحات STRAINERS و مرسلات الحرارة TEMPERATURE و مرسلات الضغط PRESSURE و صمامات السيطرة على الجريان و صمامات الدخول و الخروج نوع BLOCK AND BLEEDS .*
*أجهزة معايرة العدادات PROVERS عدد 2 ( جهاز واحد لكل منصة ) من انتاج شركة CALIBRON SYNCROTRAK الامريكية. *
 
*يقوم جهاز المعايرة PROVERS بمعايرة العدادات دوريا للتأكد من صحة عمل العدادات و ضمان دقتها ضمن الحدود المسموح بها عالميا و ذلك باستخراج قيمة معامل العداد METER FACTOR في بداية كل شحنة (BATCH).*​ *يتم استخراج معامل العداد METER FACTOR  كلآتي :*
*عند بداية عملية المعايرة للعداد يقوم حاسوب الجريان FLOW COMPUTER  بلايعاز و التحكم بوضع الصمامات لربط العداد على التوالي مع جهاز البروفر من دون انقطاع في عملية الجريان. فبعد الحصول على الاشارة لبدء عملية المعايرة يقوم الحاسوب بتسجيل قراءة العداد و قراءة جهاز البروفر (حيث تكون قراءته عالية الدقة) الى صدور اشارة انتهاء عملية التعيير, يتم مقارنة القراءتين و الحصول على معامل العداد: *
*METER FACTOR = METER READING / PROVER READING*​ *و بهذه الطريقة يمت تصحيح قراءة العداد دوريا.*
*لذا يجب ان يكون من الاهمية البالغة دقة قراءة جهاز البروفر و ان يكون مفحوص معمليا من قبل المصنع و كذلك من قبل شركة فاحصة محايدة تعطي شهادة اعتمادية بعمل هذا الجهاز.*

*3.أجهزة قياس الكثافة DENSITOMETER :*
*نصب أجهزة قياس الكثافة DENSITOMETER عدد 4 واحد لكل رصيف, تقوم أجهزة قياس الكثافة بقياس كثافة النفط الخام و استخدامها في معادلات تصحيح حجم النفط للظروف القياسية (14.7 PSI , 60ºF ) حيث يتم تصحيح الحجم المصدر للنفط الخام الى الظروف القياسية المتفق عليها عالميا بالطريق التالية:*

*
*​ 

*كيفية تصحيح الحجوم للسوائل الى الظروف القياسية:*

*ان معدل جريان الحجم للنفط الخام المصدر يصحح الى الظروف القياسية (حرارة 60 DEG F وضغط 14.7 PSIG  ) بالمعادلة التالية:*
*




*





حيث ان:
*Qvstd : معدل جريان حجم السائل مصححا الى الظروف القياسية.*
*Qv : معدل الجريان حسب قراءة العداد.*
*VCFm : معامل تصحيح الحجم عند العداد.*



*ان معامل التصحيح VCFm يحسب كالتالي:*
_VCFm = CTLm x CPLm_​​ 
حيث ان:
*CTLm : معامل التصحيح لتأثير درجة الحرارة عند العداد على حجم السائل مقارنة بالظروف *​  القياسية.​ *CPLm : معامل التصحيح لتأثير الضغط عند العداد على حجم السائل مقارنة بالظروف القياسية.*​  وتحسب هذه المعاملات كالاتي:​ 
​​ 
​​ حيث ان:
α : معامل التمدد الحراري للسائل.​ *Tm : درجة الحرارة عند العداد.*​ *Tstd : درجة الحرارة القياسية (60 DEG F, 15.555 DEG C) .*​ 
ان معامل التمدد الحراري α يحسب بالمعادلة التالية:​ 


​​ ​​ حيث ان :
*K0, K1, K2 : ثوابت تؤخذ من جداول خاصة وضعها معهدالنفط الامريكي API.*​ *RHOstd : الكثافة عند الظروف القياسية.*​ 
*اما CPLm فيحسب من المعادلة التالية:*​ 

​​ حيث ان:
*m β : معامل الانضغاطية للسائل عند العداد (/psig).*​ *Pm : ضغط السائل عند العداد.*​ *Pe : ضغط التوازن }الضغط الذي يولده بخار السائل على السائل عند درجة حرارة العداد *​ * محسوبة بـ (psig) وتساوي عادة صفر وتكون له قيمة للسوائل سريعة التبخر (المتحولة){.*​ 
*ان معامل الانضغاطية عند العداد m β يحسب بالمعادلة التالية:*​ 

​​ 

*ان معدل جريان الكتلة يصحح الى الظروف القياسية (حرارة 60 DEG F وضغط 14.7 PSIG  ) بالمعادلة التالية:*
*Mass Flowrate(t/h)*​ *qm=qv*RHOm*0.001*​ *
حيث ان:*
*Qm : معدل جريان كتلة السائل مصححا الى الظروف القياسية.*​ *Qv  : معدل الجريان حسب قراءة العداد.*​ *RHOm : كثافة السائل عند العداد.*​ 

*مما تقدم بات واضحا" اهمية حصولنا على كثافة المنتوج في الظروف القياسية  RHOstd وكذلك كثافة المنتوج عند العداد RHOm لأكمال حساباتنا في تصحيح حجم النفط وكذلك للحصول على معدل جريان الكتلة.*


*كيفية الحصول على كثافة النفط وتصحيحها للظروف القياسية:*
*يتم قياس كثافة النفط بواسطة جهاز قياس الكثافة the densitometer معتمد ومختبر معمليا" ومصادقا" عليه من قبل شركة فاحصة عالمية (طرف ثالث).*​ 
ان كثافة المنتوج مصححة الى الظروف القياسية تحسب بالمعادلة التالية:​ 

​​ حيث ان :
*DTP : قراءة مقياس الكثافة (kg/m³).*
*VCFd: معامل التصحيح الحجمي نسبة الى الحرارة والضغط عند مقياس الكثافة ويحسب كالاتي:*





​​ ​​ *CTLd : معامل التصحيح نسبة لتأثير الحرارة عند مقياس الكثافة.*
*CPLd : معامل التصحيح نسبة لتأثير الضغط عند مقياس الكثافة.*
 وتحسب هذه المعاملات كما في حسابها عند العداد ومن المعادلات التالية:





​​ 



​​ 
*ومن خلال الحصول على كثافة النفط في الظروف القياسية RHOstd  يمكن حساب كثافة النفط عند العداد بواسطة المعادلة التالية:*

* RHOm = RHOstd / VCFm*​ ​ *وبهذا نستنتج ان كثافة النفط ضرورية لاكمال معادلة التصحيح الحجمي والكتلي وضرورة حسابها لكل عداد سواءا كانت محسوبة بوحدات (kg/m³) او(ib/ft³)  او( API) :*

Density = specific gravity X 8.337193​ ​ specific gravity = 141.5/(API gravity +131.5)​ ​ *Density = [141.5/(API gravity +131.5)] X 8.337193*​ 

*4. أجهزة أخذ النماذج الاوتوماتيكية **AUTOMATIC SAMPLERS *
* تم نصب أجهزة أخذ النماذج الاوتوماتيكية AUTOMATIC SAMPLERS  عدد 4 واحد لكل رصيف.*
* تقوم هذه الأجهزة بأخذ نماذج بكميات محدودة من النفط الخام على فترة ضخ الشحنة الواحدة ( أي تحميل الناقلة الواحدة) بمعدل نبضات يتم تحديده بواسطة حاسوب الجريان FLOW COMPUTER الغرض منها الحصول على كمية معينة متجانسة من النفط الخام المصدر تستخدم في الفحوصات المختبرية و تحديد قيمة كثافة النفط API و التي على اساسها يتم تحديد نوعية النفط الخام و سعر البرميل الواحد.*
* 5. غرف السيطرة:*
* تم نصب غرفتي سيطرة (A & B) بواقع غرفة سيطرة واحدة لكل منصة, تتكون من:*
*أ‌-* *منظومة السيطرة عل عمل العدادات COMPUTERIZED METERING SYSTEM (CMS):*
*وتقوم هذه المنظومة بالسيطرة على عمل منظومة العدادات حيث تحتوي على:*
*1.* *حواسيب الجريان FLOW COMPUTERS من انتاج شركة DANIEL.*
*2.* *منظومة السيطرة على الصمامات الكهربائية PAKSCAN من انتاج شركة ROTORK.*
*3.* *حاسبة السيطرة SERVERS .*
*4.* *واجهة المستخدم الرسومية HMI  و التي تحتوي على برنامج تشغيل المنظومة.*

*ب‌-* *منظومة الحماية و التوقف الاضطراري SAFETY INSTRUMENTS SYSTEM (SIS) *
*و التي ترتبط بها جميع متحسسات الحماية من الحريق و  متحسسات تسرب الغاز و مفاتيح الضغط و الحرارة و المستوى لخزانات الفيض. حث تقوم بعمل ايقاف الضخ SHUTDOWN عند حصول اي حالة طارئة خطرة تستدعي ذلك.*

*المنظومة لا زالت لا تعتمد في التحاسب المالي مع المشترين لحين صدور شهادات الاعتمادية الصريحة بالمنظومة من قبل شركة فاحصة محايدة.*
*و تم التعاقد مؤخرا مع شركة SGS لاصدار تلك الشهادات و التاريخ المتوقع لصدور تلك الشهادات بحدود شهر حزيران 2008 حسب ما تضمنه العقد.*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (23 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات المفيدة وبارك الله فيك وننتظر المزيد ...


----------



## جصاني جصاني (8 أغسطس 2011)

الف الف شكر على هذه المعلومات التي لا تقدر بثمن


----------



## ازهرمجيد (30 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور جدا على المعلومات ... و لكن هناك معادلات تم الاشارة اليها لم نجدها احتمال بسبب سرد الموضوع بين العربي و المصطلحات الانكليزية راجيا الاشاره لها مع تقديري للمجهود


----------



## ازهرمجيد (22 يناير 2012)

اخي العزيز هل يوجد برنامج يقوم باحتساب الكثافة القياسية مباشرة و دون اللجوء للمعادلات تلافيا للاخطاء و انت اعلم كون العملية تحتاج الى جداول مثل b54 و غيرها و حسب التحميل .. مع شكري و اعتزازي


----------



## 7c6m486Hr (11 مارس 2012)

Some articles from today’s French press review: New York Times: “Strauss-Kahn Case Seen as in Jeopardy”Le Figaro: “Saturday, May 14th,burberry, 2011: the moment everything came crashing down”Le Parisien: “Is Sarkozy well protected?” France Soir: “Sarkozy assaulted: what is the police doing?” Elena Casas Montanez Presenter 02/03/2012 - IN THE PAPERS NATIONAL Le Figaro reporter safe and sound in Lebanon In today's French papers - Le Figaro celebrates the safe extraction of its correspondent Edith Bouvier from Homs,louboutin pas cher, and has the election campaign degenerated into personal insults? 01/03/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS 'Don't worry - North Korea's nuclear programme will soon be back' In today's round-up of the international press: can we read much into North Korea's announcement it will halt its nuclear drive? Also,louboutin, what's at stake in Iran's election, and the fall of James Murdoch. (1) comment 01/03/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS Teachers don't work hard enough,jordan pas cher, says Sarkozy Teachers are front page news today,Lunettes De Soleil, as both main candidates appeal to the teacher vote - or,jordan shoes, in Sarkozy's case,air jordan shoes, the votes of parents who think their children's teachers don't work hard enough. 29/02/2012 - IN THE WORLD PAPERS How Paul Conroy was pulled out of Syria In today's pick of the international press,lunettes rayban, we look at just how British photographer Paul Conroy was extracted from Syria,ray ban, why Mitt Romney can't do better in his own home state,burberry soldes, and if the rich are meaner than the rest of us. 29/02/2012 - IN THE FRENCH PAPERS 'The Fouquet's tax' Tax is on all today's front pages - as François Hollande announces a plan to tax millionaires 75%. It certainly divides the left from the right - depending on whether you think it's a step in the right direction,air jordan, or class war. 123456789…next ›last » Print Comment Send this pageGet the France 24 press review on your iPhone or become a fan on Facebook相关的主题文章： 3 against including China and Russia announcing 15 Sarkozy said of possible military action.


----------



## ازهرمجيد (11 فبراير 2015)

مشكور للتوضيح


----------



## mokhtar (11 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

